# Quick spider egg sacs



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you soooooooooooo much for this!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanx, terra, looks GREAT- like everything you do!  this will be great to go with my spider victim!! but, can i substitute the wine and have Mudslides instead? lol Cathy 
p.s.- i thought of you today when i was out in my garage making props and it's 99 degrees outside and you're in your cool shop.  i am jealous.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

creepycathy said:


> Thanx, terra, looks GREAT- like everything you do!  this will be great to go with my spider victim!! but, can i substitute the wine and have Mudslides instead? lol Cathy
> p.s.- i thought of you today when i was out in my garage making props and it's 99 degrees outside and you're in your cool shop.  i am jealous.


Your very welcome creepycathy and ELH. 

I was out in that same heat last year which is why _this_ year, I'm in a new cool shop. heh. I remember Dremeling the tombstones and the foam snow stuck to my sweat. Yucky feeling! _<shudder>_


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

......................................................oops...............................


----------

